# Weight of baby at 32 weeks...



## lisa9999

had growth scan this morning, all good :)

They est the weight as 4lb 11ozs, which I thought sounded a lot for 32 weeks? 

Anyone else have a growth scan at 32 weeks to compare?

Am a bit scared about how big it could get, potentially bubs could have another 8-10 weeks of cooking yet!!?? Hubby was over 10lb when he was born, and we both quite tall too...

Told hubby I want a caeseran (cant spell it sorry) and all I got back was 'oh dont be so pathetic' :(


----------



## x-li-x

I had a growth scan on tuesday at 33weeks and was told the baby is weighing 3lbs that she small measuring just over 3weeks behind so have another scan Tuesday after next to make sure she growing. So I would say you Little ones weight is ok. Fundal measurments and scan can be wrong though Hun so I wouldn't worry too much. Xx


----------



## A3my

I found this today (I was curious as they astimated my baby at 2 1/2 pounds at 27 weeks)

https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart.

looks like you have a larger than average baby but I wouldnt say it was massive. Dont worry you'll be fine. DH's are great at saying the wrong thing at the wrong time though :dohh:


----------



## Embovstar

Hey Lisa

I have mine on Monday, I'll be 32+2. I'l be sure to check back and let you know. I know at 28 weeks my baby was just under 3lbs...do you have that one to compare??

Nicola xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I wouldn't worry to much hun. Each baby is different.. And although they say "average" weight at "X" amount of weeks should be dot dot dot.. What is average?? :shrug:.. I mean who had a baby and they decided "Ahhh that will be the average"... Aslong as LO is healthy then that's the main thing :D

xxx


----------



## lanaross

yes seems a bit on a bigger side, it's a good size for 33 weeks though. Mine was 4.14 at almost 34 which is very average. Wouldn't worry about the big baby just yet though. Plus remember that ultrasound can be a pound off either way :)


----------



## littleblonde

at 33 weeks mine was 5lb 6oz and then at 35 weeks she was 7lb


----------



## lisa9999

Embovstar said:


> Hey Lisa
> 
> I have mine on Monday, I'll be 32+2. I'l be sure to check back and let you know. I know at 28 weeks my baby was just under 3lbs...do you have that one to compare??
> 
> Nicola xx

Yeah I did have one, I think it was similar to yours but my notes are in the car so cant check. Perhaps you are having a big one too then!! :)


----------



## DaisyBee

My growth scan at 32+6 showed 4 1/2 lbs which I was told that was 49%ile. 4 weeks later (36+6) I had another growth scan that showed the baby was between 4 1/2 - 5 lbs so they induced that night. She was born the next day weighing 5 lbs 14 oz. So they can be off!


----------



## Kerrie-x

I had one at 32 + 6, and she was 4lb 13oz xx


----------



## Sam9kids

Its a good size. I have bigger babies like that.

My baby was born at 31 weeks exactly and he was 4lb8 and my daughter was born at 33 weeks and she was 5lb2


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi

2 of my lo's were born at 32 wks and there weight was 4lbs and 4lbs 3oz 

Hope this helps but can vary between babies.


----------



## midori1999

I wouldn't worry too much, I have been reading a lot about twins being born at 32 weeks weighing 4lbs plus, and twins are usually smaller than single babies. 

My first two babies were 9lb and 10lb (10lb er born at 38 weeks) and I had them both naturally, no problems at all and no stitches or tears either. Our bodies are designed to give birth, you'll be fine. I won't deny it hurt, but I'd love to have huge twins this time!


----------



## marie-louise

They can be totally off so I wouldn't worry yet, My sil was told that her baby was weighing in at 5.5lbs at 38 weeks, he was born a week later and was 8lbs 13oz!!! That would have been some growth spurt!!


----------



## Embovstar

DaisyBee said:


> My growth scan at 32+6 showed 4 1/2 lbs which I was told that was 49%ile. 4 weeks later (36+6) I had another growth scan that showed the baby was between 4 1/2 - 5 lbs so they induced that night. She was born the next day weighing 5 lbs 14 oz. So they can be off!

hey Daisy, how come you were induced? Because of the size of the baby specifically??

Nicola xx


----------



## Luuluu

I had a growth scan at 32 weeks and have been told he's 5lbs.
His tummy is also off the scale in size so I am sure he's gonna ba a 10lb-er!! Eek!:dohh: Scarey if he is, but healthy!
x


----------



## sarah0108

i had one with my daughter at 32w and she was 3lb1 but was measuring small..

she soon caught up though and came out almost 9lb 9 days late ;)


----------



## NickyT75

I had mine yesterday and she measured 3lbs 11oz @ 30wks+3 days xx


----------



## mrsty

i had mine today at 31+1 and she comes out at :
4lb 7oz
61mm femur length
298 abdominal circumference

so sounds about right! think we both have big monkeys :) x


----------



## poppy666

Ive been having scans quite regular due to blood thinner injections but never once been told how much he weighs is this something you need to ask when she is scanning you?? Id love to know what he weighs now :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

lisa9999 said:


> had growth scan this morning, all good :)
> 
> They est the weight as 4lb 11ozs, which I thought sounded a lot for 32 weeks?
> 
> Anyone else have a growth scan at 32 weeks to compare?
> 
> Am a bit scared about how big it could get, potentially bubs could have another 8-10 weeks of cooking yet!!?? Hubby was over 10lb when he was born, and we both quite tall too...
> 
> Told hubby I want a caeseran (cant spell it sorry) and all I got back was 'oh dont be so pathetic' :(

I think that sounds about right...I had a 4D scan at 32w6d and my baby was weighing approximately 4lbs 6oz, and 4lbs 11oz is not too far off from that. The u/s guy told me he thinks baby will be about 7 1/2 lbs when born, so that's about average....we'll see if he's right, lol!


----------



## Angellicaa

KayleighJayne said:


> I wouldn't worry to much hun. Each baby is different.. And although they say "average" weight at "X" amount of weeks should be dot dot dot.. What is average?? :shrug:.. I mean who had a baby and they decided "Ahhh that will be the average"... Aslong as LO is healthy then that's the main thing :D
> 
> xxx

I agree~*

I had a scan at 31 weeks and they said that the baby was measuring the weight of 4 lbs 6 oz and 2 weeks ahead. I know the day the baby was concieved, so the dates are spot on. 

My 1st son was born at 37 weeks and he was 7lbs 7oz and they said he would have been at least 10 lbs if he went to 40 weeks! .....(he has always been in the 100% percentile for height, and 100% percentile for weight [very proportional] and he is now almost 5 yrs old)! 

so, every child is different~*


----------



## jbrocksmith

Oh wow...I feel alot better after reading these posts!! I just had a 3d/4d sono yesterday at 31 wks 5 days and the lady said he was about 4 lbs 3 oz. When she said that....I almost passed out!! My doctors have always thought I was having a small baby b/c my fundal height hasn't been where it should be. I'm trying to take what she said as a grain of salt tho b/c she didn't seem to know too much during the scan. Honestly...I don't believe her at all really b/c I look so much smaller than all of the other pregnant ladies I know right now. but anyways....thanks for posting this!! :)


----------



## Embovstar

lisa9999 said:


> Embovstar said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lisa
> 
> I have mine on Monday, I'll be 32+2. I'l be sure to check back and let you know. I know at 28 weeks my baby was just under 3lbs...do you have that one to compare??
> 
> Nicola xx
> 
> Yeah I did have one, I think it was similar to yours but my notes are in the car so cant check. Perhaps you are having a big one too then!! :)Click to expand...

I thought I'd post back after mine for comparison. Today at 32+2 my bean's estimated weight is 4lb 1oz. The fl is 64 is between the middle and top line and the AC, HC and BPD are all sat on the middle line.

Have you got another at 36 weeks?

Nicola xx


----------



## lisa9999

Embovstar said:


> lisa9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embovstar said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lisa
> 
> I have mine on Monday, I'll be 32+2. I'l be sure to check back and let you know. I know at 28 weeks my baby was just under 3lbs...do you have that one to compare??
> 
> Nicola xx
> 
> Yeah I did have one, I think it was similar to yours but my notes are in the car so cant check. Perhaps you are having a big one too then!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I'd post back after mine for comparison. Today at 32+2 my bean's estimated weight is 4lb 1oz. The fl is 64 is between the middle and top line and the AC, HC and BPD are all sat on the middle line.
> 
> Have you got another at 36 weeks?
> 
> Nicola xxClick to expand...


thanks Nicola.
Yep, got to have one at 34 and 36 now! Its cos I'm bp meds, I suppose they making sure that growth stays in line with what it should be.


----------



## lour29

Had my growth scan at 31+6 and baby est weight is 4lb 10oz, so very similar. The books say that the baby should double in weight in the last weeks or so I think, so we are looking around the 9lb mark. Good healthy weight I reckon!


----------



## lisa9999

lour29 said:


> Had my growth scan at 31+6 and baby est weight is 4lb 10oz, so very similar. The books say that the baby should double in weight in the last weeks or so I think, *so we are looking around the 9lb **mark.* Good healthy weight I reckon!

Oh my good god. Making my eyes water just thinking about it :haha:


----------



## mummydee

at my 34wk scan little man weighed in at a whopping 5lbs 10oz so I would say you are doing okay hon! am expecting him to weigh at least 8lbs at birth at this rate!


----------



## Embovstar

[/QUOTE]

thanks Nicola.
Yep, got to have one at 34 and 36 now! Its cos I'm bp meds, I suppose they making sure that growth stays in line with what it should be.[/QUOTE]

I'm having them because of my BP - consultant care, but am not on meds. Pls revive this thread at your next two scans! I have my next one at 36 weeks and it really is good to compare :)

Nicola xx


----------



## lisa9999

thanks Nicola.
Yep, got to have one at 34 and 36 now! Its cos I'm bp meds, I suppose they making sure that growth stays in line with what it should be.[/QUOTE]

I'm having them because of my BP - consultant care, but am not on meds. Pls revive this thread at your next two scans! I have my next one at 36 weeks and it really is good to compare :)

Nicola xx[/QUOTE]

I will do! Thanks x


----------

